
Sega Nomad clone from RetroBit - tosh
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2019/01/looks_like_retro-bit_is_resurrecting_segas_switch-like_handheld_the_nomad
======
gaspoweredcat
The controllers are nice but its desperately lacking in Saturn Analog
controller, NiGHTS just isnt the same without it

